# Truck Braking



## Tío Lucho

Hi, i'd like to know an accurate translation for that phrase, for what i've tested on a program, is "fregit salsissimus", is this right? if anyone can help me, please do. Anything that matches works for me, in spanish it would be something like, "frenado de camión". It would also work with "print" or "trace".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si me lo cuentas en español, tal vez te responda.


----------



## wandle

This is a puzzle. I do not understand the reference to 'print' or 'trace', which seem unconnected with trucks or braking.
The brakes of a wagon can be called _*sufflamina plaustri*_, but this refers to a horse-drawn heavy wagon.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

I share wandle's perplexity. In the first place, what is the context for _fregit salsissimus_?

Also, while _sufflamina_ is OK for something that blocks a wheel, that is to me more like a "choc" than a "brake" - for which I would suggest _frenum_ or _freni_. But without a clearer notion of what is intended here, I am afraid we are rather at a loss.


----------



## Tío Lucho

Okey, sorry, but my english is not that good, what i need is the translation of the action. When a truck brakes suddenly, it leaves a "print" or a "trace" of the wheels. I dont know Latín at all, i just need that translation to be accurate, and for what i've seen, it is not. So, i may be needing the translation of a "when a truck brakes suddenly" situation.

Thanks.


----------



## wandle

I always think it is a mistake to go through a second language in order to reach a third.
If you are not sure how to express it in English, then I for one can never feel sure that I know your meaning.

However, there are Spanish speakers here who are well qualified in Latin. Why not take up the suggestion of *XiaoRoel*?


XiaoRoel said:


> Si me lo cuentas en español, tal vez te responda.


----------



## Cagey

You may be thinking of what we call 'skid marks' in American English.
(I don't know whether the same term is used in British English.)

However, I agree with wandle's suggestion that you explain your question in Spanish, so that a Spanish speaker can help you.  They will have a more precise understanding of your question.

*
Added*:  A link to a picture of skid marks --> CLICK.


----------



## Scholiast

Aha!

I now see what _fregit_ was trying to say, or be (though _salsissimus _remains opaque to me): it arises from a confusion between the English homophones "break" (Lat. _frangere_) and "brake" (Sp. - I presume - _frenar_). It is a curious coincidence that both English and the Romance languages should have such similar words for entirely distinct concepts.

(And yes, "skid marks" is BrE too).


----------



## wandle

_'Fregit salsissimus'_ sounds like Google Translate's attempt at 'He braked very sharply' (taking 'salsissimus' to be inspired by the thought of a very sharp sauce). Reminds of me the pupil who translated ' Most men, therefore ...' as _'Hominissimi iguntur_'.


----------

